# U.S. Soccer's financial woes



## Soccer43 (Jan 29, 2021)

New article in Soccer America about financial troubles with US Soccer.  

Soccer America article - U.S. Soccer's revenues plummet in aftermath of COVID-19 shutdown

They are blaming the pandemic for a lack of revenues but then go on to talk about shutting down the DA and laying off about 50 staff members to cut costs.  That was decided well before the pandemic even hit - good cover for how costly and financially devastating the whole DA and YNT programs have been over the past 3 years prior to the pandemic.

"U.S. Soccer's reserves, which were $139 million at the start of FY2020, are projected to fall to $31.8 million by the end of FY2022, a drop of more than $100 million in three years. The losses came despite the decision, made very early in the pandemic, to shut down the Development Academy and lay off about 50 staff members."


And then they go on to talk about the "spiraling increases in legal fees".  I don't see how that has anything to do with the pandemic and wondering especially what legal issues are they fighting that they have kept tightly under wraps???  

"It budgeted $9 million in outside legal expenses for FY2021. They are projected to be $18 million. In 2019, the federation budgeted outside legal expenses for FY2020 to be $3 million. On top of the $3 million in actual expenses on the operating side, the federation listed $15.9 million in "extraordinary legal expenses" on the non-operating side, pushing U.S. Soccer's deficit for FY2020 to a record $28.1 million."


----------



## Yousername (Jan 29, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> New article in Soccer America about financial troubles with US Soccer.
> 
> Soccer America article - U.S. Soccer's revenues plummet in aftermath of COVID-19 shutdown
> 
> ...


Legal fees for the court battle against the women’s national team, maybe?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Legal fees for the court battle against the women’s national team, maybe?


You mean instead of giving Women's team same money as Men's, they are willing to spend more money in court expenses?


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 29, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> You mean instead of giving Women's team same money as Men's, they are willing to spend more money in court expenses?


They shouldn't get the same money as the men do. Womens sports across the table dont produce the same revenue as mens sports. Soccer is probably one of the best examples of this if you view it from a world revenue perspective.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 29, 2021)

They should go out of business and start over.

Between the tax dodging and SUM marketing agreements it's obviously that the tax payers have been ripped off for too long and they only ones that have seen real benefits are the insiders, management, law types, and those SUM people.  Our US men's team declined even when we had record revenues.

Us soccer has invested very little in infrastructure or anything that helps youth soccer for many years so what good are they anyway?


----------



## EOTL (Jan 29, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> They shouldn't get the same money as the men do. Womens sports across the table dont produce the same revenue as mens sports. Soccer is probably one of the best examples of this if you view it from a world revenue perspective.


Bulls**t dumbf**k. The women are almost single-handedly responsible for the sponsorship deals made by USSF, which constitute the vast majority of its profit. Alex Morgan alone has sold more jerseys and Volkswagens than the entire MNT combined over the last 10 years, and it is no coincidence that both those mega deals were struck before the women’s world cup. The men only generate more if you exclude the revenue that the women are responsible for generating. The misogynistic douches at USSF know this so they don’t “apportion” the one area that happens to be generated by the women and also constitutes the vast majority of its revenue. You are so stupid, but we already knew that.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 29, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> They shouldn't get the same money as the men do. Womens sports across the table dont produce the same revenue as mens sports. Soccer is probably one of the best examples of this if you view it from a world revenue perspective.


While I'd say that's definitely true of pro sports, which are a market based revenue generating endeavor, it's a bit more tricky when it comes to a national team....there is an argument to be said that in representing the nation men and women should be treated equally since they both represent the colors equally, and it's not a true market oriented for profit enterprise anyways (or at least it's not supposed to be).  I can make the opposite argument as well: the men's game is more prestigious and therefore that's where the investment should be, particularly since that's where we need the most work.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 29, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> While I'd say that's definitely true of pro sports, which are a market based revenue generating endeavor, it's a bit more tricky when it comes to a national team....there is an argument to be said that in representing the nation men and women should be treated equally since they both represent the colors equally, and it's not a true market oriented for profit enterprise anyways (or at least it's not supposed to be).  I can make the opposite argument as well: the men's game is more prestigious and therefore that's where the investment should be, particularly since that's where we need the most work.


I see your point as referenced to only national teams however,  if you view that worldwide and include all national team tournaments,  the womens side generates pennies compared to dollars on the mens side. Filling stadiums,  merchandise,  sponsors, etc... and please note,  women are stellar athletes in the sport. Our national team is revered and I enjoy watching their skill on the pitch but from strictly a business money generating perspective there is no comparison.  Mens soccer generates billions and billions worldwide.  Womens soccer does not. Keep in mind also, a lot of countries still view women as a lower class then men also. I watched and attended pre covid games as I'm sure you all have. Maybe 20k watching women play at stubhub but when liverpool comes over to play a friendly its 90k at the rosebowl.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 29, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Bulls**t dumbf**k. The women are almost single-handedly responsible for the sponsorship deals made by USSF, which constitute the vast majority of its profit. Alex Morgan alone has sold more jerseys and Volkswagens than the entire MNT combined over the last 10 years, and it is no coincidence that both those mega deals were struck before the women’s world cup. The men only generate more if you exclude the revenue that the women are responsible for generating. The misogynistic douches at USSF know this so they don’t “apportion” the one area that happens to be generated by the women and also constitutes the vast majority of its revenue. You are so stupid, but we already knew that.


Angry little racist moron


----------



## EOTL (Jan 29, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I see your point as referenced to only national teams however,  if you view that worldwide and include all national team tournaments,  the womens side generates pennies compared to dollars on the mens side. Filling stadiums,  merchandise,  sponsors, etc... and please note,  women are stellar athletes in the sport. Our national team is revered and I enjoy watching their skill on the pitch but from strictly a business money generating perspective there is no comparison.  Mens soccer generates billions and billions worldwide.  Womens soccer does not. Keep in mind also, a lot of countries still view women as a lower class then men also. I watched and attended pre covid games as I'm sure you all have. Maybe 20k watching women play at stubhub but when liverpool comes over to play a friendly its 90k at the rosebowl.


This is so ridiculously stupid. You’re one of those American soccer wussies about 50 years old who played soccer in HS because you weren’t good enough to play an American sport, aren’t you?

The truth is it is the likes of Lionel Messi and Christiano Ronaldo who fill stadiums and generate ad tevenue on the men’s side. Shitty American men who’ve never accomplished anything adequate, let alone great, don’t get to ride the financial coattails of foreigners who have actually accomplished something, by mere virtue of the fact that they are men. This is just misogynistic bs. It is pathetic that you think Deandre Yedlin should be paid more than Alex Morgan just because Lionel Messi sold a million jerseys around the world.

When Argentina or Brazil comes to the US for a friendly or the Copa and wipes its ass with the MNT, the 100,000 fans who attended paid to see Messi and Neymar, not Michael Baldy or whatever the f**k random Americans were plopped onto the pitch that day as the designated losers. The MNT players didn’t generate a dollar of that revenue. If you want the ticket or tv revenue to go to who generated it, Messi and Neymar need to bring some extra suitcases.

In fact, the last mens world cup had higher viewership without the MNT than when it sucked a little less and did qualify. The MNT also throws money away because they’re so pathetic that they need to play in remote small stadiums in Ohio in the snow, because they know Mexico would bring 90,000 fans to the Rose Bowl. Think about that. It’s the opponents that drive ticket sales for the MNT. The MNT is actually a financial drain on world soccer.

How pathetic must you be to think that the sad MNT that couldn’t even qualify for the WC is worth a penny? You could have thrown any 11 random Americans into Concacaf qualifying and gotten the exact same result, except more money because they wouldn’t be so chicken to play Mexico at the Rose Bowl.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 29, 2021)

Has anyone wondered why USSF’s main automotive sponsor makes cabriolets, but not trucks? Any idea why the NFL’s official vehicle partner for 15 years was GM until it was replaced by Ford trucks? Why is it that USSF doesn’t have an official truck sponsor or an automotive sponsor that makes vehicles geared to men?

Is it because American men who love the MNT are wussies who drive cabriolets, or there are just so few American men wussies who care about MNT? Either way, it’s the WNT that drives that contract. And there’s no denying that the women drive the Nike contract also.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 29, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Legal fees for the court battle against the women’s national team, maybe?


Regardless if it is valid or not, or whether they are paid differently due to declining the salary structure the men use in favor of guaranteed money.... or that the USSF actually subsidizes part of their salaries to NWSL....

There is a cost to litigation to the USSF.  That is a simple fact.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 29, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is so ridiculously stupid. You’re one of those American soccer wussies about 50 years old who played soccer in HS because you weren’t good enough to play an American sport, aren’t you?
> 
> The truth is it is the likes of Lionel Messi and Christiano Ronaldo who fill stadiums and generate ad tevenue on the men’s side. Shitty American men who’ve never accomplished anything adequate, let alone great, don’t get to ride the financial coattails of foreigners who have actually accomplished something, by mere virtue of the fact that they are men. This is just misogynistic bs. It is pathetic that you think Deandre Yedlin should be paid more than Alex Morgan just because Lionel Messi sold a million jerseys around the world.
> 
> ...


Earth to Ewok...are you there?


----------



## happy9 (Jan 29, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is so ridiculously stupid. You’re one of those American soccer wussies about 50 years old who played soccer in HS because you weren’t good enough to play an American sport, aren’t you?
> 
> The truth is it is the likes of Lionel Messi and Christiano Ronaldo who fill stadiums and generate ad tevenue on the men’s side. Shitty American men who’ve never accomplished anything adequate, let alone great, don’t get to ride the financial coattails of foreigners who have actually accomplished something, by mere virtue of the fact that they are men. This is just misogynistic bs. It is pathetic that you think Deandre Yedlin should be paid more than Alex Morgan just because Lionel Messi sold a million jerseys around the world.
> 
> ...


Your hate for America runs deep.  There are a couple of different threads going on here but...yea..not worth it.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 29, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Has anyone wondered why USSF’s main automotive sponsor makes cabriolets, but not trucks? Any idea why the NFL’s official vehicle partner for 15 years was GM until it was replaced by Ford trucks? Why is it that USSF doesn’t have an official truck sponsor or an automotive sponsor that makes vehicles geared to men?
> 
> Is it because American men who love the MNT are wussies who drive cabriolets, or there are just so few American men wussies who care about MNT? Either way, it’s the WNT that drives that contract. And there’s no denying that the women drive the Nike contract also.


Ford doesn't make any cabriolets?  Women don't drive trucks?  What are you talking about??


----------



## dad4 (Jan 29, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Regardless if it is valid or not, or whether they are paid differently due to declining the salary structure the men use in favor of guaranteed money.... or that the USSF actually subsidizes part of their salaries to NWSL....
> 
> There is a cost to litigation to the USSF.  That is a simple fact.


The USSF subsidizes NWSL for the same reason that any other sports business invests in their farm teams.  They can’t stand on their own, but the big club needs the talent.  

If you like the minor league clubs or NWSL, be happy for the subsidy.  Both groups of athletes are ridiculously underpaid, so any pennies that flow that way are a good thing.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jan 30, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> New article in Soccer America about financial troubles with US Soccer.
> 
> Soccer America article - U.S. Soccer's revenues plummet in aftermath of COVID-19 shutdown
> 
> ...


So, $100 million might have made a difference?

*The impact of failing to qualify*

Financially, U.S. Soccer will miss out on at least $10 million in prize money awarded to each country at the World Cup. They're also likely to lose tens of millions of dollars in potential sponsorship deals, merchandise sales and television licenses. *U.S. Soccer brought in about $100 million total in* 2014, the year of the most recent World Cup. That would put a significant dent in the organization's revenue, and potentially set back the country's next generation of soccer talent.









						How The U.S. Men Missed The World Cup, And What It Means For Soccer In America
					

U.S. Soccer is likely to lose out on tens of millions in revenue, and more dual-nationals may choose to play elsewhere. Fox Sports' $425-million payout to air the next two World Cups looks rough, too.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 30, 2021)

I would say most Americans couldnt name 3 players on the MNT or WNT. Thats the problem.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Has anyone wondered why USSF’s main automotive sponsor makes cabriolets, but not trucks? Any idea why the NFL’s official vehicle partner for 15 years was GM until it was replaced by Ford trucks? Why is it that USSF doesn’t have an official truck sponsor or an automotive sponsor that makes vehicles geared to men?
> 
> Is it because American men who love the MNT are wussies who drive cabriolets, or there are just so few American men wussies who care about MNT? Either way, it’s the WNT that drives that contract. And there’s no denying that the women drive the Nike contract also.


USWNT primary demographic audience are LGBTQ women, not little girls.  That is a big factor in player selection as well as sponsorships.


----------



## crush (Jan 30, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> They shouldn't get the same money as the men do. Womens sports across the table dont produce the same revenue as mens sports. Soccer is probably one of the best examples of this if you view it from a world revenue perspective.


Woman bring the girls to play youth soccer and that is how the girls bring in the revenue bro.  Think about it.  The girls give up their prime youth so they can play club 4 days a week all year around and the parents spend over $15K+ a year.  If their good girls, they can get a full time job in college with no pay.  Money is being made in soccer Lavey, the girls are just at the bottom.  They need a nice living wage to go pro.


----------



## MacDre (Jan 30, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> They shouldn't get the same money as the men do. Womens sports across the table dont produce the same revenue as mens sports. Soccer is probably one of the best examples of this if you view it from a world revenue perspective.


Can you reconcile your position with this article?








						In Mexico female soccerplayers' successes remain undervalued
					

While the Mexico men failed once again to reach the elusive fifth World Cup game, women's soccer is on the rise in Mexico -- yet is still often unnoticed.




					www.unusualefforts.com


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

oh canada said:


> USWNT primary demographic audience are LGBTQ women, not little girls.  That is a big factor in player selection as well as sponsorships.


B.S. homophobe.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Your hate for America runs deep.  There are a couple of different threads going on here but...yea..not worth it.


The first step is to recognize there is a problem. That problem is the MNT sucks. Feel free to pretend whatever you like.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 30, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Can you reconcile your position with this article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, sorry the economic side of the discussion is clearly evident around the globe. If I'm an investor,  I want as much return as possible and womens soccer is not even close in that regard to mens soccer.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 30, 2021)

crush said:


> Woman bring the girls to play youth soccer and that is how the girls bring in the revenue bro.  Think about it.  The girls give up their prime youth so they can play club 4 days a week all year around and the parents spend over $15K+ a year.  If their good girls, they can get a full time job in college with no pay.  Money is being made in soccer Lavey, the girls are just at the bottom.  They need a nice living wage to go pro.


Sorry, you need to think globally and the mens soccer around the world brings in billions and billions over and above women's soccer. Your example above could be described with a young male player to instead of female.  The money numbers around the world tell the story.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 30, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Sorry, you need to think globally and the mens soccer around the world brings in billions and billions over and above women's soccer. Your example above could be described with a young male player to instead of female.  The money numbers around the world tell the story.


While on a pure numbers volume you are currently correct, you also cannot deny the massive amount of growth and money pouring into the womens game. Some very smart, very rich people are recognizing the potential and to dismiss this out of hand is making a mistake.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 30, 2021)

notintheface said:


> While on a pure numbers volume you are currently correct, you also cannot deny the massive amount of growth and money pouring into the womens game. Some very smart, very rich people are recognizing the potential and to dismiss this out of hand is making a mistake.


Absolutely and that is why you see our players playing in Europe now in the women's top league there.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 30, 2021)

Taken from a news article 

 The men's World Cup currently generates more money, by far. For context, FIFA earned upwards of $6 billion from the 2018 men's World Cup. Meanwhile, the women's 2019 World Cup is estimated to earn FIFA about $131 million.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Taken from a news article
> 
> The men's World Cup currently generates more money, by far. For context, FIFA earned upwards of $6 billion from the 2018 men's World Cup. Meanwhile, the women's 2019 World Cup is estimated to earn FIFA about $131 million.


Yes, and the USMNT generated exactly $0 of it, whereas the WNT is responsible for the entire $131 million of it since it woukd not even exist but for the WNT. 

I still can’t figure out how someone could be so stupid that they believe MNT players should make more money than the women because Ronaldo sells a lot of jerseys, other than there are a lot of brain-dead misogynistic trumpanzees out there.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, and the USMNT generated exactly $0 of it, whereas the WNT is responsible for the entire $131 million of it since it woukd not even exist but for the WNT.
> 
> I still can’t figure out how someone could be so stupid that they believe MNT players should make more money than the women because Ronaldo sells a lot of jerseys, other than there are a lot of brain-dead misogynistic trumpanzees out there.


Oh, and tv viewership in the US was 22% higher than the last men’s world cup final.  The idea that the MNT generates more of anything in the US compared to the WNT is a joke.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> No, sorry the economic side of the discussion is clearly evident around the globe. If I'm an investor,  I want as much return as possible and womens soccer is not even close in that regard to mens soccer.


Give up this “If I’m am investor” nonsense.  You aren’t an investor. You have no idea how to invest. You’re barely getting by. You also thinks the MNT has value because Lionel Messi sells jerseys, which means you’re an idiot.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 30, 2021)

To some extent, the female players make less because there is not much competition for their talent.  WNT is the real money, and it is a monopoly.

MU can't continually underpay.  Players would leave and they would lose games and lose fans.

NWSL can underpay, especially for any player who wants to be considered for WNT.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The first step is to recognize there is a problem. That problem is the MNT sucks. Feel free to pretend whatever you like.


Ha, we agree that the MNT needs to improve.  Doesn't change my opinion that your hate for America runs deep.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> B.S. homophobe.


Ok, I'll bite...I recognize that you always have a quick trigger finger with the epithets, but please explain how it is homophobic to recognize that one of, if not the most important target audience for USWNT are LGBTQ fans?  I've read research papers focusing on which fan groups spend the most money, go to games, support advertisers, etc.  They are a leading demo (same for NWSL).  That's not a bad thing.  Actually, it's a good thing.  But a reader with derogatory leanings always assumes otherwise.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Ha, we agree that the MNT needs to improve.  Doesn't change my opinion that your hate for America runs deep.


You have it backwards. You defend the magat party, which tried to overthrow the U.S. government. You’re the only one of the two of us who hates America.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 30, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ok, I'll bite...I recognize that you always have a quick trigger finger with the epithets, but please explain how it is homophobic to recognize that one of, if not the most important target audience for USWNT are LGBTQ fans?  I've read research papers focusing on which fan groups spend the most money, go to games, support advertisers, etc.  They are a leading demo (same for NWSL).  That's not a bad thing.  Actually, it's a good thing.  But a reader with derogatory leanings always assumes otherwise.


Of course now you’re back paddling from your original homophobic statement that the WNT’s primary demographic audience is LGBTQ women not girls.  That’s just an insupportable bs lie fueled by hysteria.  Simply because the WNT (and the MNT for that matter) support equal rights hardly means that is their primary demographic.

How exactly did you reach your conclusion anyway? It wasn’t actually data or any real research of any kind. If you’d done that, you’d realize that LGBTQ viewership of the WWC final would be about 35% of viewership - if every single one in the U.S. watched the game. You’d also know that it was about 60% male viewership, 78% were in married households and 68% were in households with children. The fake reports that you fake saw are not a substitute for actual data. 

I think your thought process for your ridiculously false statement was that some lesbians play on the team, so therefore this must be a draw to lesbians and offputting to little girls.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You have it backwards. You defend the magat party, which tried to overthrow the U.S. government. You’re the only one of the two of us who hates America.


Here is the reality that you don't live in - I've never defended the actions of those idiots who went into the Capitol building.  You can say it over and over, but it doesn't make it true..  It's what makes you the laughing stock of this place.  Even if you start to chant it, it won't make it true.  

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed your day, where ever that may have been.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course now you’re back paddling from your original homophobic statement that the WNT’s primary demographic audience is LGBTQ women not girls.  That’s just an insupportable bs lie fueled by hysteria.  Simply because the WNT (and the MNT for that matter) support equal rights hardly means that is their primary demographic.
> 
> *How exactly did you reach your conclusion anyway? It wasn’t actually data or any real research of any kind. If you’d done that, you’d realize that LGBTQ viewership of the WWC final would be about 35% of viewership - if every single one in the U.S. watched the game. You’d also know that it was about 60% male viewership, 78% were in married households and 68% were in households with children. The fake reports that you fake saw are not a substitute for actual data.*
> 
> I think your thought process for your ridiculously false statement was that some lesbians play on the team, so therefore this must be a draw to lesbians and offputting to little girls.


Kinda like your "research" that came to the same conclusion that youth sports are super spreader events and that kids are killing grandparents at a record rate.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 30, 2021)

oh canada said:


> USWNT primary demographic audience are LGBTQ women, not little girls.  That is a big factor in player selection as well as sponsorships.


Kinda why the WNBA hasn't hit it big.  The primary demographic just doesn't have the numbers.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 30, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The USSF subsidizes NWSL for the same reason that any other sports business invests in their farm teams.  They can’t stand on their own, but the big club needs the talent.
> 
> If you like the minor league clubs or NWSL, be happy for the subsidy.  Both groups of athletes are ridiculously underpaid, so any pennies that flow that way are a good thing.


A farm team for what?  What big club needs that talent?  A farm team produces talent that can be traded or sold for a profit.  Farm teams don't have subsidies they have development costs that are paid by the club itself not an outside entity.  Is there another league beyond NWSL that they get moved up to that actually makes money so USSL can recoup that cost?  The athletes are paid what the market will bear they are not under paid.  That is like saying the MLS is under paid compared to the Premier league.  They are paid based on their leagues ability to bring in money and make a profit.  If the league is successful the players in it make more.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 30, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> A farm team for what?  What big club needs that talent?  A farm team produces talent that can be traded or sold for a profit.  Farm teams don't have subsidies they have development costs that are paid by the club itself not an outside entity.  Is there another league beyond NWSL that they get moved up to that actually makes money so USSL can recoup that cost?  The athletes are paid what the market will bear they are not under paid.  That is like saying the MLS is under paid compared to the Premier league.  They are paid based on their leagues ability to bring in money and make a profit.  If the league is successful the players in it make more.


WNT is the big club that needs the talent.  And they do make money.

USSF recoups the cost by selling WNT sponsorships, tickets, advertising rights, and jerseys.

If WNT starts losing, USSF sells a lot fewer jerseys.  To them, it is worth an NSWL subsidy to make sure that doesn't happen.

Unless, of course, the current players succeed in getting most of the revenue.  In that case, NWSL becomes a pure expense and there is no longer a reason to subsidize.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 31, 2021)

dad4 said:


> WNT is the big club that needs the talent.  And they do make money.
> 
> USSF recoups the cost by selling WNT sponsorships, tickets, advertising rights, and jerseys.
> 
> ...


So are they going to pay the french and english leagues for employing Americans too? They are paying for the established players not the up and comers so you logic is flawed.  The ones that need the help are not getting it.  Most of the women getting the money have endorsement deals already its not like they are getting league minimum.    They are padding the pockets of those making the most not helping to make sure those on the edge get a chance.


----------



## watfly (Jan 31, 2021)

How much the WNT deserves is just a side show to the problems with US Soccer.  US Soccer is a phenomenally poorly run organization.  Its arrogance and incompetence are a deadly combination.  Not going to rehash the evidence here, I've done so in an previous post from a year or so ago.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 31, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> So are they going to pay the french and english leagues for employing Americans too? They are paying for the established players not the up and comers so you logic is flawed.  The ones that need the help are not getting it.  Most of the women getting the money have endorsement deals already its not like they are getting league minimum.    They are padding the pockets of those making the most not helping to make sure those on the edge get a chance.


That whole argument could apply to AAA baseball players, too.  A few stars make real money.  The up and coming players get peanuts and permission to dream of being a star.

I am not defending it.  But it is a fair description of the relationship between WNT and NWSL.

By subsidy, I mean that USSF is interested in helping NWSL as a league, not as players.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 31, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Here is the reality that you don't live in - I've never defended the actions of those idiots who went into the Capitol building.  You can say it over and over, but it doesn't make it true..  It's what makes you the laughing stock of this place.  Even if you start to chant it, it won't make it true.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoyed your day, where ever that may have been.


Voting magat but pretending you don’t support the most egregious behavior of those for whom you vote might make you feel better about yourself, but it still makes you a magat.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 31, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Angry little racist moron


he is a total bigot.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 31, 2021)

dad4 said:


> That whole argument could apply to AAA baseball players, too.  A few stars make real money.  The up and coming players get peanuts and permission to dream of being a star.
> 
> I am not defending it.  But it is a fair description of the relationship between WNT and NWSL.
> 
> By subsidy, I mean that USSF is interested in helping NWSL as a league, not as players.


minor leagues only serve to get 1-3 players ready for the big league the rest are just there so they can field a team to develop.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Voting magat but pretending you don’t support the most egregious behavior of those for whom you vote might make you feel better about yourself, but it still makes you a magat.


Bigot.  How was New York?


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 31, 2021)

dad4 said:


> That whole argument could apply to AAA baseball players, too.  A few stars make real money.  The up and coming players get peanuts and permission to dream of being a star.
> 
> I am not defending it.  But it is a fair description of the relationship between WNT and NWSL.
> 
> By subsidy, I mean that USSF is interested in helping NWSL as a league, not as players.


That is why I think this whole lawsuit is a crock.  You have the richest players in the USWNT crying foul when they have all the advantages.  They picked the guaranteed money and now realize they could have made more if they picked what was behind door number 3 and chose to go with the same deal the men were given but declined.   They made a bad choice and now are crying sexism to try to rescind a bad decision they made.  They realize the NWSL doesn't have money as the product they deliver will not generate the revenue required so they go after USSF hoping the govt intervenes as a business could never do that.  Such a farce.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 31, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ok, I'll bite...I recognize that you always have a quick trigger finger with the epithets, but please explain how it is homophobic to recognize that one of, if not the most important target audience for USWNT are LGBTQ fans?  I've read research papers focusing on which fan groups spend the most money, go to games, support advertisers, etc.  They are a leading demo (same for NWSL).  That's not a bad thing.  Actually, it's a good thing.  But a reader with derogatory leanings always assumes otherwise.


its not he just can't get past his bigoted ways


----------



## crush (Jan 31, 2021)

Let's stay on topic fellas.  I hope we can fix this mess!!


----------



## happy9 (Jan 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Voting magat but pretending you don’t support the most egregious behavior of those for whom you vote might make you feel better about yourself, but it still makes you a magat.


Still chanting?  Do you believe yourself yet?


----------



## oh canada (Jan 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course now you’re back paddling from your original homophobic statement that the WNT’s primary demographic audience is LGBTQ women not girls.  That’s just an insupportable bs lie fueled by hysteria.  Simply because the WNT (and the MNT for that matter) support equal rights hardly means that is their primary demographic.
> 
> How exactly did you reach your conclusion anyway? It wasn’t actually data or any real research of any kind. If you’d done that, you’d realize that LGBTQ viewership of the WWC final would be about 35% of viewership - if every single one in the U.S. watched the game. You’d also know that it was about 60% male viewership, 78% were in married households and 68% were in households with children. The fake reports that you fake saw are not a substitute for actual data.
> 
> I think your thought process for your ridiculously false statement was that some lesbians play on the team, so therefore this must be a draw to lesbians and offputting to little girls.


I think you mean backpedal not "back paddle", homotroglodyte.  And no, I don't have my oars out.  Little girls are not buying Volkswagens.  And, they likely don't even know which players are gay.

Educate yourself a bit more:








						Why Queer Women Are Obsessed With the US Women's National Soccer Team
					

It's about thirst, sure — but the team also breaks new, inspiring ground for lesbian visibility, too.




					www.them.us
				












						“We live diversity”
					

“We live diversity.” Elke Heitmüller, Head of Volkswagen’s Diversity Department, and two of the organizers of the “we drive proud” network, Thore Masekowitz and John Frattoloso, explain how Volkswagen employees at all levels, including the Board of Management, make this a reality. ...




					www.volkswagenag.com
				












						Queer Athletes and Fans Find a Home in Women’s Soccer
					

Women’s soccer has a huge LGBTQ fanbase.




					www.bitchmedia.org


----------



## EOTL (Feb 1, 2021)

oh canada said:


> I think you mean backpedal not "back paddle", homotroglodyte.  And no, I don't have my oars out.  Little girls are not buying Volkswagens.  And, they likely don't even know which players are gay.
> 
> Educate yourself a bit more:
> 
> ...


Gosh, some gay women watch women’s soccer, so therefore they constitute the majority of viewers and little girls don’t watch it. I get it that you don’t like being exposed as wrong, but really?  You’re going to double down on your homophobia?


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 1, 2021)

We can go back and forth about who is a bigot and who hates lesbians but my issue with this article is more about the millions of dollars wasted on the GDA and all of the YNT events all over the world during the past 3 years.  For the YNT, Poor coaching, poor selection with some of the call-ups and overall poor performance.  Please don't cite the amazing scores at the Concacaf with 13 and 14 years olds.  USA played against small, 3rd world countries in the concacaf that have few resources and limited population to choose from so I wouldn't brag about beating up Bermuda or Trinidad & Tobaggo on the pitch.  I realize that is the WWC qualifier for the U17 and U20 WWC but don't brag about it because when you get to the WWC the performance wasn't so hot.  Then all these coaches just walk away after traveling around the world living the dream and now no youth soccer development programs because there is no money left for it.   They wasted quite a bit of money trying to destroy the ECNL and built a terrible product that failed miserably.  And the coaches like Mark Carr, have no accountability for their poor performance.  Now it seems as if he has moved back to the NCAA and is doing a terrible job there as well.  We don't know what is happening with the remaining coaches (Tracey Kevins, Laura Harvey, Matt Potter) - what exactly are they doing right now?  Are they still employed by US Soccer when there are no youth programs happening now?  And then there is the issue of the legal fees - I don't believe the costs budgeted are just for the defense against the lawsuit from the WNT and their pay.  What other legal battles are they having to fight that they have kept hidden that we know nothing about?


----------

